# Tool gesucht: Bilder von RAW (CR2) nach JPG konvertieren



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mir liegen hier einige Bilder im RAW-Format (*.CR2) vor, welche aber von  der Software zur Erstellung eines Fotobuches nicht erkannt werden.  Folglich müssen diese Bilder in das JPG-Format konvertiert werden.
Welches Tool könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke & Gruß
Der Brennmeister


----------



## Dr.Speed (12. Januar 2012)

Probier mal das Canon Digital Photo Professional Tool. Damit kannst du problemlos CR2 in JPG umwandeln.
Digital Photo Professional Updater for Windows


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, werd's gleich ausprobieren! 
*Edit*
Wenn ich die Setup.exe (k8523dex.exe) starte, erhalte ich folgende Meldung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2012)

Mit IrfanView + Plugins und dll-Paket kannste die öffnen und als jpg speichern .


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe/Antworten!  Mir wurde auch das Tool *RawTherapee* ans Herz gelegt: RawTherapee Blog


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Januar 2012)

Mein abschließender Post: Ich habe mich für RAWTherapee entschieden.
Das Handling ist einfach und schlüssig. Eine deutschsprachige, sehr gut erklärende  Bedienungsanleitung gibt's mit dazu. Das Tool ist Freeware.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## negert (13. Januar 2012)

RAW Bilder machen nur Sinn, wenn diese nicht einfach nur konvertiert werden, sondern auch Belichtung, Schärfe, Kontrast,... nachträglich noch "verbessert" wird.

Ansonsten nutz ich Camera RAW von Adobe. (wenn ich überhaupt RAWs aufnehme) Da du ja deine Wahl schon getroffen hast ist der Tipp zwar überflüssig aber vielleicht hilfts ja trotzdem noch wem.


----------

